# Do you believe the US has truly dealt with Racism?



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 18, 2017)

I believe the US has never truly dealt with Racism. Jim Crow & Segregation laws kept Racism alive in the South, but it was just as prevalent in the North, as forced busing gave us a window into racism's Northern depth. Today the "broken windows" policing (The concept of 'over policing', where anyone can be stopped for any reason as a way to halt serous crime. Strangely , this only occurs in Black communities, because that's "where the crime is". That policy is destroying Black communities. Some point to the destruction of Black families as proof of Black inferiority. Isn't this racism given a new life as crime prevention? Do you think we, as a Nation, have truly dealt with racism?


----------



## Lon (Dec 18, 2017)

The U.S. has only dealt with Racism on a  Legal & Legislative Basis but has no control over Racism as practiced by individuals.


----------



## rgp (Dec 18, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I believe the US has never truly dealt with Racism. Jim Crow & Segregation laws kept Racism alive in the South, but it was just as prevalent in the North, as forced busing gave us a window into racism's Northern depth. Today the "broken windows" policing (The concept of 'over policing', where anyone can be stopped for any reason as a way to halt serous crime. Strangely , this only occurs in Black communities, because that's "where the crime is". That policy is destroying Black communities. Some point to the destruction of Black families as proof of Black inferiority. Isn't this racism given a new life as crime prevention? Do you think we, as a Nation, have truly dealt with racism?




   The only thing destroying black communities , are the black folks within that community. No matter who may or may not [like] them. No one coerce's them into committing crime at the rate they do, and or shooting & killing each other at the rate they do as well. Statistics show that the single largest cause of death for a black male ages 14-35 is homicide . Within their own numbers.....how is that anyone else's fault ?

Add to that , the "snitches get stitches"...attitude sue as hell doesn't help. 

No matter the feeling about them in the White community, the Asian community, the Hispanic community. Shooting each other is their own doing , no one else's period.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 18, 2017)

No, and here is a recent thread - 329 posts:

*Race/Racism discussion*

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/32415-Race-Racism-discussion


----------



## rgp (Dec 18, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> No, and here is a recent thread - 329 posts:
> 
> *Race/Racism discussion*
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/32415-Race-Racism-discussion




   OK, You state you are black, I am white.....Lets see if we can do this with a civil tongue. I'll give it my best, if you will?

   First, [if you will] tell me just what you think racism is ? And please don't post some link to a long winded web site. I would really like to read _your_ words on the subject.

  Second, just how can it be _dealt _with ? maybe I am truly missing something ?

 BTW...if real names are allowed here?...My name is Ron...Pleased to meet you.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 18, 2017)

rgp said:


> OK, You state you are black, I am white.....Lets see if we can do this with a civil tongue. I'll give it my best, if you will?
> 
> First, [if you will] tell me just what you think racism is ? And please don't post some link to a long winded web site. I would really like to read _your_ words on the subject.
> 
> ...



The answers to your questions in *"my"* words are clearly stated in the thread I referenced. If it's too long for you to read, then I don't know what to tell you. Yeah, from what I've read in many of your posts you _are_ missing something. 
(btw there are other black members, other ethnicities, and also people in interracial marriages on this forum.)


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 18, 2017)

Lon said:


> The U.S. has only dealt with Racism on a  Legal & Legislative Basis but has no control over Racism as practiced by individuals.



Exactly my thought!


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2017)

Sadly no.


----------



## Big Horn (Dec 19, 2017)

Whites just wish to live in safe neighborhoods; that means neighborhoods where there are no blacks or Mexicans.  The facts are that blacks have a violent crime rate 8.5x that of whites.  Mexicans have a crime rate higher than whites but below blacks.  Everyone knows this.  "fuzzybuddy" calls it racism.  Honest people call it truth.

Violent crime rates aren't any different in an American black population from the rates in any black population in the world.  Look at crime rates in any country in Africa.  Look at crime rates among blacks in any country in Europe.  Don't bother looking at Asia.  They don't wish to have any but their own race surrounding them.

You may hate me for saying this, but I don't care; I've observed it my entire life.  I lived in a pleasant middle class neighborhood on the South Side of Chicago when I was a boy.  The neighborhood doesn't look much different today, but I couldn't walk down a street there in broad daylight.  You all know why, regardless of your race, regardless of where you live.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 19, 2017)

Of course the US has dealt with racism and has taken steps to insure that it continues.  "Affirmative Action" would be a classic example.  It is too profitable to be allowed to end.  Who profits?  Politicians of all colors in particular. Is it working?  Just read this thread and any others regarding race in America and then you decide.  Of course, it is a very busy two way street.


----------



## rgp (Dec 19, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> Whites just wish to live in safe neighborhoods; that means neighborhoods where there are no blacks or Mexicans.  The facts are that blacks have a violent crime rate 8.5x that of whites.  Mexicans have a crime rate higher than whites but below blacks.  Everyone knows this.  "fuzzybuddy" calls it racism.  Honest people call it truth.
> 
> Violent crime rates aren't any different in an American black population from the rates in any black population in the world.  Look at crime rates in any country in Africa.  Look at crime rates among blacks in any country in Europe.  Don't bother looking at Asia.  They don't wish to have any but their own race surrounding them.
> 
> You may hate me for saying this, but I don't care; I've observed it my entire life.  I lived in a pleasant middle class neighborhood on the South Side of Chicago when I was a boy.  The neighborhood doesn't look much different today, but I couldn't walk down a street there in broad daylight.  You all know why, regardless of your race, regardless of where you live.






Exactly !


----------



## rgp (Dec 19, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Of course the US has dealt with racism and has taken steps to insure that it continues.  "Affirmative Action" would be a classic example.  It is too profitable to be allowed to end.  Who profits?  Politicians of all colors in particular. Is it working?  Just read this thread and any others regarding race in America and then you decide.  Of course, it is a very busy two way street.



Agreed.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 19, 2017)

It's called "broken windows". It's a policing theory. If you  often stop and frisk people without any reason, this is the way to stop violent crime. Police can stop anybody, who looks suspicious. Of course, "suspicious" is in the eye of the police. And "resisting arrest" is also in the eye of the police. The idea is to over police, and thus eliminate crime. If you are a 14 year old Black male, you go to a "third world" school, and you could start having a record of "suspicious behavior and resisting arrest" for really no reason. So when he turns 18 and has a "long rap sheet", are you going to hire him? How do you think he's going to make a living? And how do you think he's going to view the police? We've got more crime, so we have to over police even harder.


----------



## Big Horn (Dec 19, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> It's called "broken windows". It's a policing theory. If you  often stop and frisk people without any reason, this is the way to stop violent crime. Police can stop anybody, who looks suspicious. Of course, "suspicious" is in the eye of the police. And "resisting arrest" is also in the eye of the police. The idea is to over police, and thus eliminate crime. If you are a 14 year old Black male, you go to a "third world" school, and you could start having a record of "suspicious behavior and resisting arrest" for really no reason. So when he turns 18 and has a "long rap sheet", are you going to hire him? How do you think he's going to make a living? And how do you think he's going to view the police? We've got more crime, so we have to over police even harder.


What's your solution?


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 19, 2017)

Racism - or a reasonable facsimile of it has existed as long as the human race. Here in the U.S. it had existed in the closet for several decades. It's had a violent resurgence it lately. Racism most likely begins in the cradle as parents pass their hateful ideology on to their offspring. Racism is basically ignorant and stupid - not to mention a great waste of human resources. I suspect that if blacks were given the same freedom of movement and choices as those of us enjoying "white privilege", there would be much less violence in black communities. Most whites are completely ignorant or in complete denial of the differences in opportunity for young blacks - of either gender.


----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm saddened that we seem to be losing the progress made in the 20th century towards achieving racial equality. Watching the violence in Charlottesville this past summer was scary. I didn't think anyone still hated Jews after World War II but this is wrong and has nothing to do with crime rate statistics or skin color. It's ignorance and the hatred that stems from it.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 20, 2017)

^^ Make no mistake - the Neanderthals who think all blacks live in the same neighborhood and that their only reason for getting up in the morning is to shoot each other - they also hate Jews.


----------



## dpwspringer (Dec 20, 2017)

I suspect that by somebody's definition, most everyone is a racist to some extent. I live in a diverse neighborhood and talk to people representing many different ethnic/races (a dozen or more) and if the people they make (mostly innocent) comments about in specific situations heard them, they might think they are racists comments directed towards them because of how sensitive "racism" has become; or they might just laugh about them... who knows with some of this stuff and how sensitive some folks are. I'm no different. We do try to censor who and when we say these things and that seems to work so it is basically "no harm, no foul" but we at times try to generalize other races as having general characteristics at times that are not particularly flattering and/or fair and/or appropriate.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 20, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> ^^ Make no mistake - the *Neanderthals* who think all blacks live in the same neighborhood and that their only reason for getting up in the morning is to shoot each other - they also hate Jews.



I've had my DNA tested and I am proud to say I am 2.7% Neanderthal.  I find your comment about my heritage deeply offensive and very troubling.  Please do not stereotype my people.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I've had my DNA tested and I am proud to say I am 2.7% Neanderthal.  I find your comment about my heritage deeply offensive and very troubling.  Please do not stereotype my people.



It's a fact that Neanderthal people mated with modern people. Once the genome was found there have many tests done and most people with Neanderthal DNA have been found in southern Europe, especially Italy. They were humans or there would not have been issue from those unions. They didn't die out completely but were assimilated. They weren't stupid or backward; they also made fine tools.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 20, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I've had my DNA tested and I am proud to say I am 2.7% Neanderthal.  I find your comment about my heritage deeply offensive and very troubling.  Please do not stereotype my people.



Hardy har har.  Too bad.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 20, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Hardy har har.  Too bad.



I don't see the humor is being a racist bigot, but if it makes you proud......


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 20, 2017)

dpwspringer said:


> I suspect that by somebody's definition, most everyone is a racist to some extent. I live in a diverse neighborhood and talk to people representing many different ethnic/races (a dozen or more) and if the people they make (mostly innocent) comments about in specific situations heard them, they might think they are racists comments directed towards them because of how sensitive "racism" has become; or they might just laugh about them... who knows with some of this stuff and how sensitive some folks are. I'm no different. We do try to censor who and when we say these things and that seems to work so it is basically "no harm, no foul" but we at times try to generalize other races as having general characteristics at times that are not particularly flattering and/or fair and/or appropriate.



There is *some* truth to this.  On Family Feud I've heard Steve Harvey say things like "That's a hood answer".  But I'm not sure he could get away with saying "That's a white trash/hillbilly answer.  (He also gets away with a lot of ****** innuendo, but that's another discussion.)


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 20, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I don't see the humor is being a racist bigot, but if it makes you proud......





Do you really think you're going to pull me into a silly debate with such a lame personal attack?  :laugh:  You're mistaken.  And I really don't care what you think of me, not even a little bit.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 20, 2017)

Solution? How in the hell do I know. I don't have any idea. I'm not that intelligent. Everyday we are creating future criminals with the "broken windows" policy. By giving Black kids "records", and putting them into the Juvenile Justice system , crime school; we are insuring that crime stays in the Black community. Because of their "records" all legitimate  job opportunities are denied to them, crime is the only avenue they have to earn a living.  Since you are growing your own criminals, "that's where the crime is". And you don't think it's racist to say that only Blacks commit crime.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 20, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Do you really think you're going to pull me into a silly debate with such a lame personal attack?  :laugh:  You're mistaken.  And I really don't care what you think of me, not even a little bit.


Nothing to debate - your posts speak volumes and clearly make my point. 

Hardy har har indeed.

Have a nice day


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 20, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> ... Because of ... "records" all legitimate  job opportunities are denied...


This is really a problem, once you get into trouble the first time.  A friend's grandson got into a jealous altercation with a baseball bat with a guy over a girl, years and years ago.  No one was hurt, but he got reported and arrested, and he and my friend spent literally a decade going to court over it and trying to get it off his record.  Also had friends mixed up in drugs, although he didn't do drugs.  This kid had so much trouble getting his first job.  A kind-hearted employer who had once been in the same fix had faith in him.  He finally got away from the crowd with drugs, went to welding school and is very successful now.   But he had lots of mentors and family to support him.  Imagine if you were essentially on your own, with no support.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 20, 2017)

*@NancyNGA*

Yes, it can be a struggle/battle to get a bad record changed.  And the employer willing to take a chance combined with a good mentor helped tremendously.

But sometimes things go in the other direction despite good parenting and various other efforts.

I know of 2 situations (one family is black, the other white....both middle class) where a kid got in trouble, then as young adult got into more trouble.....assault, theft, breaking & entering....and in both cases did time in prison.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 20, 2017)

If there is really no depth of racism in this country, what has brought on the resurgence of the KKK and emergence of White Supremacist groups.  I'd never even heard the term "White supremacist" or " Aryan nation" for the first 70-some years of my life.  The KKK had faded away from the public view for years but now we have some white folks glorifying this organization? 

 Anyone know what stirred all of these folks up aside from the losers who thrive on hatred - - -if not of blacks then of someone else who isn't like" them?


----------



## n_brown (Dec 20, 2017)

DaveA said:


> If there is really no depth of racism in this country, what has brought on the resurgence of the KKK and emergence of White Supremacist groups.  I'd never even heard the term "White supremacist" or " Aryan nation" for the first 70-some years of my life.  The KKK had faded away from the public view for years but now we have some white folks glorifying this organization?
> 
> *Anyone know what stirred all of these folks up aside from the losers who thrive on hatred* - - -if not of blacks then of someone else who isn't like" them?



Yea, but I see politics is not  allowed for discussion.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 20, 2017)

DaveA said:


> If there is really no depth of racism in this country, what has brought on the resurgence of the KKK and emergence of White Supremacist groups. I'd never even heard the term "White supremacist" or " Aryan nation" for the first 70-some years of my life. The KKK had faded away from the public view for years but now we have some white folks glorifying this organization?
> 
> Anyone know what stirred all of these folks up aside from the losers who thrive on hatred - - -if not of blacks then of someone else who isn't like" them?


Some reasons I've witnessed personally from acquaintances ... 

1. Learned hatred from parents and other relatives, carried down over generations.
2. Social media.  Isolation. Lack of opportunity to associate, or get to know, anyone different from yourself, or with different attitudes. 
3. Poor choices carried down from generation to generation, lack of discipline, ridicule of education, refusal to adapt to changes.
4. Resentment. Need to blame someone else for perceived unfairness in life.

When everyone is reasonably well off financially the overt hatred dies down. In today's world you can't be financially secure just by taking a job in a nearby factory when you grow up, like you could generations ago.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 20, 2017)

IMO we tend to lump too many of our societies problems under the general heading of racism and it causes us to endlessly chase our tails looking for a single solution to multiple problems.

It is at the point where I'm not really sure what the true definition of racism should be.  This is the dictionary definition and based on that definition I believe that racism has already been dealt with by most reasonable people.

rac·ism
ˈrāˌsizəm/
_noun_
prejudice,  discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different  race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.

I think that the primary issue that we face in our country is one of racial and religious harmony not racism.  I also do not see the problems of crime, violence, etc... in our inner cities to be one of racism.  I believe that much of the violence stems from feelings of hopelessness and frustration.  IMO the only solution for these young people is education and a clear path to a decent future.

I don't know how to get young people to take the long view and get them to see the value of education as a way out of poverty.


----------



## Big Horn (Dec 20, 2017)

Scream racism all you like, folks.  Whites are worn out with that same sorry excuse for crime, for welfare, and for an angry refusal to practice civilized behavior.  We rarely talk about it or write about it, but what do you think our longing for the past is about?


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 20, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> ^^ Make no mistake - the Neanderthals who think all blacks live in the same neighborhood and that their only reason for getting up in the morning is to shoot each other - they also hate Jews.



*People have mentioned in this thread that racism is a learned behavior, and I feel I agree.  Children often learn by example of those around them.  I grew up in a very small, very white small town.  At the time few blacks.  My parents, mom especially, had a lot of trouble with the fact that I chose not to learn from their example, and had a few black friends, either through school or work.  Sadly, she had no tolerance for my having any of them over for a visit.
When I moved to a larger city to attend college, degree in Social Work, my dad asked if I could ask that I not work with blacks or gays (as clients).  Sigh. I told him I would never discriminate in friendships or any relationships.

The sad thing is, on very rare occasions I find myself wanting to slip into some of their negative feelings, I try to fight it, and for the most part succeed. But I hate the negative thoughts.  I have to remind myself that while there are blacks out there who commit crimes, so are there whites and others.*


----------



## rgp (Dec 20, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> Scream racism all you like, folks.  Whites are worn out with that same sorry excuse for crime, for welfare, and for an angry refusal to practice civilized behavior.  We rarely talk about it or write about it, but what do you think our longing for the past is about?




 I agree ^5+1


----------



## Traveler (Dec 20, 2017)

The only way I am aware of on how to reduce crime and increase education is for *all *of the people of *ANY *community is to band together to help one another. 

I say take a chapter from the Chinese . They have historically stuck together and dealt with the problems they face(d). Nearby, just across the border in Mexico, there is a group of Chinese immigrants. At first they pooled all their money and bought an apartment building. They, and they alone, lived in that building and it kept the money within their own tightly knit group. 

Next, they all worked. And I do mean, everybody worked. Even feeble grandmothers could still use a sewing machine and they took in work from a wide variety of sources. The young men who did not yet have a good paying job drove small vans to collect the sewing jobs. They opened their own grocery store and this, in turn, also kept the money within the Chinese group. 
They bought more apartment buildings and moved their people in. 
Some opened Chinese restaurants. Some opened laundries. 
From everything I can see, there is no such thing as idle hands in that Chinese community. They are thriving. 

I honestly believe that ANY group, racial or otherwise, can succeed. If there are young, drug dealing toughs, who refuse to cooperate, then the community can gather together and physically oust them, ban them , shun them. Let the young toughs know, that if they are even seen in the neighborhood they WILL BE IN GRAVE DANGER. Crime stops and children can then, once again, play in safety.
Make education a requirement of living in the community. Drop out of school ? No job ? Then leave, and don't come back. 

Once the community takes action, and people stick together, nothing can stop them from attaining what ever they desire.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 20, 2017)

*As I said in a previous post, I have tried hard to move past my parents racism.  That being said, I am still disturbed by the sense of entitlement shown by some young people these days.  A feeling that the world owes them something, and is responsible for the way they are living.  But, it is the behavior I hate, not the skin color.  I always wish, and wonder what I can do to help understand the situation and what they feel, but I come from a different life, and different background.  I feel kind of helpless.*


----------



## Elsie (Dec 20, 2017)

Yup, pass the Black criminality buck to be caused by "White privilege" racism.  Stupidly racism is too prevalent all over the place, skin color against skin color.  White against Black, Black against White--no way will I accept Black crime as White privilege fault.  Life's tough--for whatever reason--like it has been for my family. (No job for parent, malnutrition as a result, siblings taken away from parent).  From childhood on up nothing negative was said to me about Black people from anyone.  There were several various nonCaucasians that I came in contact with as friends and thought nothing of our different races.  No big deal.  People were people.  But wow, now that I've been hearing/seeing so much destructive anger played out & used in destructive ways against Caucasions by everyday (mostly young Black people male and female) how can there be found the time, energy and finances for anyone wanting to help them overcome their desire to be destructive rather then attend school regularly, study, and learn so as to overcome their anger/hatred against White people.  And improve their lives for the good?  And yes, there are idiot White youth ruining their own lives too.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 20, 2017)

*@RadishRose*

Neanderthal isn't a race/ethnicity.

And.....in post #17 upthread I should have said Neanderthals AND Troglodytes.

_*a person who is regarded as being deliberately ignorant or old-fashioned.*_
​


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 21, 2017)

About racism being on the back burner for a few decades, you are correct. But, it never went away. When manufacturing jobs began to disappear, it was easy to blame Blacks and Hispanics for taking those jobs for well below "White" wages. Being "free, White, and 21" didn't guarantee a good life any more. Well, who was to blame? And very closely identified with those, who were loosing jobs, was  their Evangelical Religions. When the Supreme Court disregarded the Bible about homosexuals, and Christian religious symbols on public property, plus prayer in schools;; it was too much. Then when Obama was elected, they had to put those N****s in their place.

(BTW I'm no  goody two shoes about racism. I was surprised to find out how racist I truly am)


----------



## Knight (Dec 21, 2017)

From post #36


Quote
"I honestly believe that ANY group, racial or otherwise, can succeed. If there are young, drug dealing toughs, who refuse to cooperate, then the community can gather together and physically oust them, ban them , shun them. Let the young toughs know, that if they are even seen in the neighborhood they WILL BE IN GRAVE DANGER. Crime stops and children can then, once again, play in safety.
Make education a requirement of living in the community. Drop out of school ? No job ? Then leave, and don't come back."


And go where? Can't very well send them to many of the countries in So. America since those countries are using America for a dumping ground for the kind of people you are describing. 


From post #40


Quote
"When the Supreme Court disregarded the Bible about homosexuals, and Christian religious symbols on public property, plus prayer in schools;; it was too much." 


Wasn't that about society not feeling superior to a group of people? 


Quote
"Then when Obama was elected, they had to put those N****s in their place."


I've heard that comment by liberal's more often than I can count. Usually lately as some of the executive orders and mandates are over turned. Turning removal of those issues from what they are into being about race.


----------



## rgp (Dec 21, 2017)

Knight said:


> From post #36
> 
> 
> Quote
> ...




  Here again, I think the term [racism] is a 'broad-brush' label/term. IMO it has become the label for law abiding people that , shun those that are criminal / those with criminal intent.

  I have no issue with  [black men/women] ....but I detest criminals , no matter what 'color' they may be.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 22, 2017)

Lon is right.

Laws and regulations prohibiting racism can be enacted, and individuals may obey them...but that doesn't necessarily change the way they feel about other races.  Externally they may look like they have nothing against other races, but internally they may harbor discrimination.

Hal


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2017)

Dealt with racism?  How could we claim that when white supremicists are still holding mass rallies?


----------



## rgp (Dec 23, 2017)

Sunny said:


> Dealt with racism?  How could we claim that when white supremicists are still holding mass rallies?



 I don't believe anyone has [claimed] it has been dealt with ? I still say it is the label given for those that just do not like certain others. And that will never change, all people are never going to like all other people. It just goes against human nature........jmo

White supremacists are no different than Black lives Matter.......and IMO they're both wrong.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 23, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> *@RadishRose*
> 
> Neanderthal isn't a race/ethnicity.
> 
> ...



Still using name-calling/bigotry I see.  Keep it up!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2017)

Sunny said:


> Dealt with racism?  How could we claim that when white supremicists are still holding mass rallies?



I don't think white supremacist rallies are nearly as big a problem as everyday actions and statements from people who claim not to have a racist bone in their body or feign confusion about what is/isn't racist. Some are subtle, some not. Many of the specifics are discussed in the racist thread I created.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 23, 2017)

Regarding racism, if one doesn't want to read nasty comments regarding race, avoid any post that starts with some variation of the theme, "Some of my best friends are (*fill in the blank*). 

 No need to read beyond that,  You already know where the post is going.    And this goes for any race, in case one reads more into it than I intend.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2017)

DaveA said:


> Regarding racism, if one doesn't want to read nasty comments regarding race, avoid any post that starts with some variation of the theme, "Some of my best friends are (*fill in the blank*).
> 
> No need to read beyond that,  You already know where the post is going.    And this goes for any race, in case one reads more into it than I intend.



Or "I'm not prejudiced, BUT..." .  (I've heard that a lot IRL.)


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2017)

> I don't believe anyone has [claimed] it has been dealt with ? I



Hey, rpg, what is the name of this thread? 

And btw, continually mentioning "criminal" and "black" in the same sentence does constitute a form of thinly disguised racism.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 23, 2017)

"That's where the crime is". That's what a lot of police and Whites, say about Black communities. So, that means Whites don't commit crime? At trial, all us Whites have to do is point out our White skin, and the charges will be dropped, because Blacks commit  all the crime. Blacks are worse drivers than Whites. Blacks get twice the number of speeding tickets than Whites.


----------



## oldmontana (Dec 23, 2017)

[h=1]Do you believe the US has truly dealt with Racism?[/h]
I do but it will not go away.  Not with the media which thrives no the race problems we have .... BLM is a good example as are NFL players that take a knee.

I see it on our American Indian reservations...I was born and raised on a reservation...it's still there.


----------



## rgp (Dec 23, 2017)

Sunny said:


> Hey, rpg, what is the name of this thread?
> 
> And btw, continually mentioning "criminal" and "black" in the same sentence does constitute a form of thinly disguised racism.




   Hey Sunny...and ?...I read perfectly the thread name, and responded to it. You are the one that brought the word 'claimed' into it, I responded to that.


   "continually mentioning "criminal" and "black" in the same sentence does constitute a form of thinly disguised racism"

   Really, how's that ?....Perhaps [you] want it too.


----------



## Big Horn (Dec 23, 2017)

rgp said:


> Hey Sunny...and ?...I read perfectly the thread name, and responded to it. You are the one that brought the word 'claimed' into it, I responded to that.
> 
> 
> "continually mentioning "criminal" and "black" in the same sentence does constitute a form of thinly disguised racism"
> ...


Does it really matter?  All we need to know is to stay out of black areas if we wish to avoid racial problems.


----------



## rgp (Dec 23, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> Does it really matter?  All we need to know is to stay out of black areas if we wish to avoid racial problems.




I concur....


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> Does it really matter?  All we need to know is to stay out of black areas if we wish to avoid racial problems.



So.......you think blacks all live together in the same area, and that the only racial problems are among those blacks in those areas, that blacks don't venture outside their own black areas, and whites don't commit crimes?

Hmmmm. What a limited existence you've had.

Actually I don't think you believe that tripe. Just your attempt to start a flame war.

Good luck with that...... most people's eyes are rolling and glazing  over.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2017)

Ditto, Applecruncher.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 23, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Lon is right.
> 
> Laws and regulations prohibiting racism can be enacted, and individuals may obey them...but that doesn't necessarily change the way they feel about other races.  Externally they may look like they have nothing against other races, but internally they may harbor discrimination.
> 
> Hal


Yes, it's easier to change laws than people's hearts.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2017)

Now, I don't want to name names, but let's just say I've gotten some reps & PMs which indicate that over the past week or so the ignore buttons are being dusted off.


----------



## Traveler (Dec 23, 2017)

I fully appreciate the desire to eradicate racism and, as someone previously pointed out, we can legislate and pass laws which prohibit certain actions like discrimination in schools, in renting or selling apartments/houses, denying voting rights etc. However, the deeper problem is in how people think. 

The election of Pres. Obama shows just how far we, as a nation, have come. But we have a long way to go, and that is going to take time.
As I see it, one of the most pressing matters is the unjust killing of ANY citizen by the police. It is my sincere hope that the current level of heightened public awareness, will reach the point where each and every case of the police killing a citizen will be thoroughly examined by state and federal authorities and, if required, full prosecution of the police involved. 

IMO, too many police have gotten off Scot-Free, when they should have been found guilty and sentenced to prison. It is only in this manner that the police will begin to take notice and PERHAPS become a little less trigger happy.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 23, 2017)

It looks like the police officer who shot and killed the Australian woman Justine Damond in a Minnesota laneway will avoid prosecution. Racism doesn't seem to be a factor in this case but it shows how easy it is for prosecutions to be stillborn for lack of evidence.



> A Minnesota prosecutor has said he does not yet have enough evidence to charge a Minneapolis police officer who killed an unarmed Australian woman earlier this year, blaming investigators who "haven't done their job".
> 
> Hennepin County attorney Mike Freeman is still deciding whether to charge officer Mohamed Noor, who shot Justine Damond in the alley behind her home in July.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2017)

‘I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character’

Wouldn’t that be so cool

Wouldn’t it be cool if it started here
…and we passed it down to our children’s children

Heh, before that can happen, I do believe it must occur in the heart

Pointed comments seem to exterminate those mental approaches 

Forgive me for butting in, but I recently learned of some of my folks south of the US border getting assassinated
My son in law’s mother, brother and uncle 
A 22 to the side of the head
See a 22 slug tends to rattle around the human skull, making sure life after that is not probable
Federales 

I’ve been in that 
in another life
Both sides

We, here in the US, are so freaking spoiled it sickens me

Sorry for the off topic
Seemed pertinent at the time

Please continue on with how the government needs to git in our shit and fix things


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2017)

*@ Warrigal*

Yes, I heard about Justine Damond on the news the other day.


----------



## rgp (Dec 25, 2017)

Traveler said:


> I fully appreciate the desire to eradicate racism and, as someone previously pointed out, we can legislate and pass laws which prohibit certain actions like discrimination in schools, in renting or selling apartments/houses, denying voting rights etc. However, the deeper problem is in how people think.
> 
> The election of Pres. Obama shows just how far we, as a nation, have come. But we have a long way to go, and that is going to take time.
> As I see it, one of the most pressing matters is the unjust killing of ANY citizen by the police. It is my sincere hope that the current level of heightened public awareness, will reach the point where each and every case of the police killing a citizen will be thoroughly examined by state and federal authorities and, if required, full prosecution of the police involved.
> ...





  Yeah sure, that's a real sensible approach. Lockup the very people that are trying to protect us from the evil among us. Seems this guy traveler is more concerned with the welfare of the criminal element than he is the law abiding masses,


----------



## Elsie (Dec 25, 2017)

Obama's action set back gains against racism. 

My opinion change: ..."IMO, too many (law breakers) have gotten off Scot-Free, when they should have been found guilty and sentenced to prison. It is only in this manner that (law breakers) will begin to take notice and PERHAPS become a little less trigger happy...."


----------



## Big Horn (Dec 25, 2017)

We're having a White Christmas here, both inside and outside. :excitement::tickled_pink::angel::beguiled::watermelon::watermelon::watermelon:artytime::yesmaster:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 26, 2017)

Lon said:


> The U.S. has only dealt with Racism on a  Legal & Legislative Basis but has no control over Racism as practiced by individuals.


You are right Lon but even the legal system handles racism cases of Blacks differently than those of Whites. There never has been a level playing field. That's one of the reason the frustration continues.  To answer you question Fuzzbuddy...no this country hasn't. People skate around the issue, make excuses for racist behavior, some even proclaim Christianity as a basis. As a Black woman, I notice that issues concerning us are not taken seriously or taken far too lightly. I think many are uncomfortable with the subject. Take the case of Black Lives Matter. No one is saying other lives don't matter but the movement gets lambasted by some as if it's some militant movement. All they are saying is that killer cops should not continue to get away with killing innocent, unarmed Blacks. I first became painfully aware of racism when my son was 2...he's 49 now. It used to only be covered in Jet Magazine, a publication geared toward African Americans. When my son was 2, Jet reported about an 8 year old boy out for a stroll with his father was killed because the cop said he "looked like the perp". Seriously!! I've feared for my son's since he was young and now I have grandsons.

There are SO many other issues involving people of color being mistreated, profiled, denied housing, jobs and receiving heavier sentences for lesser offenses, etc.  There really are too many incidences to mention here. Way back when, a White storeowner friend warned me when I applied for credit to buy an item that merchants were instructed to code the applications. I forgot what the code was for Black but I don't think it was "obvious". I did get approved..maybe he didn't code mine.   I was blessed to grow up in a city where we didn't have racial problems....not even in my school. And according to friend I met on another networking site, who also happened to grow up here but went to a different high school...she never saw it either. She's Italian. My high school was mostly Italians and Jews. There were a few of us Blacks and very few Hispanics. I didn't experience outright racism until my son was a victim of it...blatantly, at least twice. There may be other times he never told me about.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 26, 2017)

The key to fighting racism must be education. Schools must be places of inclusivity where every student is celebrated and given every chance to succeed. No matter how racist the home is, school must provide a better example of civility.

Leadership must also come from the arts community and from government. An apology for past wrongs needs to be delivered, not once but from every institution that has been guilty in the past of abuses against people of colour.

It should be possible to change the situation over the course of one or two generations. Hope lies in the children, not the grandparents.


----------



## dpwspringer (Dec 27, 2017)

OneEyedDiva said:


> You are right Lon but even the legal system handles racism cases of Blacks differently than those of Whites. There never has been a level playing field. That's one of the reason the frustration continues.  To answer you question Fuzzbuddy...no this country hasn't. People skate around the issue, make excuses for racist behavior, some even proclaim Christianity as a basis. As a Black woman, I notice that issues concerning us are not taken seriously or taken far too lightly. I think many are uncomfortable with the subject. Take the case of Black Lives Matter. No one is saying other lives don't matter but the movement gets lambasted by some as if it's some militant movement. All they are saying is that killer cops should not continue to get away with killing innocent, unarmed Blacks. I first became painfully aware of racism when my son was 2...he's 49 now. It used to only be covered in Jet Magazine, a publication geared toward African Americans. When my son was 2, Jet reported about an 8 year old boy out for a stroll with his father was killed because the cop said he "looked like the perp". Seriously!! I've feared for my son's since he was young and now I have grandsons.
> 
> There are SO many other issues involving people of color being mistreated, profiled, denied housing, jobs and receiving heavier sentences for lesser offenses, etc.  There really are too many incidences to mention here. Way back when, a White storeowner friend warned me when I applied for credit to buy an item that merchants were instructed to code the applications. I forgot what the code was for Black but I don't think it was "obvious". I did get approved..maybe he didn't code mine.   I was blessed to grow up in a city where we didn't have racial problems....not even in my school. And according to friend I met on another networking site, who also happened to grow up here but went to a different high school...she never saw it either. She's Italian. My high school was mostly Italians and Jews. There were a few of us Blacks and very few Hispanics. I didn't experience outright racism until my son was a victim of it...blatantly, at least twice. There may be other times he never told me about.


One issue is that not every unarmed Black killed by police that has been claimed as a racist act seemed all that innocent, nor did it seem like a deliberate act of murder by a racist cop. But there are always some Blacks claiming it was and the liberal media seems to take that position as well. It is like there is an active Race Grievance Industry in play that is dead set on making Blacks always the victim even when they are not. Just my point of view. I don't always like or agree with the police but I understand they have a tough and dangerous job. The more difficult people make their jobs the more problems we will have. Like 'em or not you need to respect their authority.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 27, 2017)

I never thought I had racist views. Not me. Until, quite by accident, it came out of me. I wasn't a cross burner, but I was damn close. So here's a test to see if you are a racist. A  Black family buys the house across the street. And then another Black family buys a house down the street. What do you feel?


----------



## Elsie (Dec 27, 2017)

They mind their business, I'll mind mine.  Easier to become friends that way.


----------



## Marko (Dec 27, 2017)

No.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 27, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I never thought I had racist views. Not me. Until, quite by accident, it came out of me. I wasn't a cross burner, but I was damn close. So here's a test to see if you are a racist. A  Black family buys the house across the street. And then another Black family buys a house down the street. What do you feel?



That's not a "test" to see if one is a racist.  A black family/families might already own a house or houses in the neighborhood. And _who cares _how the people across the street feel? A black family buying a house in a mostly white area is not a big deal or even unuaual. This isn't the 1950s.

Racist = the assumption that someone is inferior to you simply because of their race. That's pretty simple. No test is needed.




Elsie said:


> They mind their business, I'll mind mine.  Easier to become friends that way.


​
That also applies to people of the same race.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 27, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I never thought I had racist views. Not me. Until, quite by accident, it came out of me. I wasn't a cross burner, but I was damn close. So here's a test to see if you are a racist. A  Black family buys the house across the street. And then another Black family buys a house down the street. What do you feel?



When someone moves in next door to me I'm only concerned with their compatibility with me and my boring little routine.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 27, 2017)

Elsie said:


> Obama's action set back gains against racism.
> 
> My opinion change: ..."IMO, too many (law breakers) have gotten off Scot-Free, when they should have been found guilty and sentenced to prison. It is only in this manner that (law breakers) will begin to take notice and PERHAPS become a little less trigger happy...."



Exactly how did Obama's actions set back "gains" against racism?  
Oh - never mind - (political).


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 27, 2017)

Nothing - one way or the other. Our neighborhood drug house - which is just down the street is run by white people - I have never seen anyone of any other race there.


----------



## dpwspringer (Dec 28, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Exactly how did Obama's actions set back "gains" against racism?
> Oh - never mind - (political).


In my eyes he flipped the script from the pre-civil rights days. The civil rights movement was for and pretty much created equal rights. Obama pushed for Black privilege where Blacks are ALWAYS the victim (and in the right) no matter the facts or circumstances; and if need be it is okay to just lie about what actually happened, call vile names to and threaten anyone that dares dispute it, and repeat the Black privilege "view" over and over until it "becomes a fact"... at least to Blacks. It is called propaganda and it is dangerous when misused to extremes. It is what the klan did as well in their heyday, just the roles were reversed. Instead of lynching we have mobs looting, beating folks up, destroying property, killing people, etc... or the threat of it. In some ways it is six of one and half a dozen of the other. Now if Blacks being racist instead of Whites being racist is okay with you, then you won't have a problem with it. However I have a problem with it and I also think as was previous stated that "O'bama's action set back gains against racism".


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2017)

> So here's a test to see if you are a racist. A  Black family buys the  house across the street. And then another Black family buys a house down  the street. What do you feel?



Why should I feel anything in particular, based on someone's race?  As someone has pointed out, this isn't the 1950's any more.  

In my community (55 and over), we have a lovely mixture of all races and ethnic groups.  Although I don't like to generalize, I will say that the black neighbors are the friendliest, nicest people I have ever had as neighbors. And if one ever comes along who isn't that way, so what?  They are just people!

Here's a better test to see if you are a racist. Recently I was thinking about some neighbor that I only knew slightly, thinking what a nice man he seemed to be and a talented singer in our shows, and I realized that I didn't remember what color he was!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2018)

I can't speak to specifics about racism in America but I would make this observation: as long as we continue to see headlines like this one, racism has not been fully dealt with.

*Doug Jones hires African-American chief of staff

*The article goes on to say that he is the only  Democrat senator to have a black COS and notes that there are 2 Republican ones. You can count their number on the fingers of one hand and still have two left over.

https://www.politico.com/story/2018...n-american-chief-of-staff-dana-gresham-320117


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 2, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> I can't speak to specifics about racism in America but I would make this observation: as long as we continue to see headlines like this one, racism has not been fully dealt with.
> 
> *Doug Jones hires African-American chief of staff
> 
> ...



It shouldn't even be such an issue that the race of the person is SCREAMED  in a headline.

:banghead:

So many people just.don't.get.it.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> It shouldn't even be such an issue that the race of the person is SCREAMED  in a headline.
> 
> :banghead:
> 
> So many people just.don't.get.it.


It will be a good day when most people think this is a very odd headline. I suspect that most people today would not even pause long enough to react to it. I wouldn't have if it were not for this thread that has (temporarily at least) raised my consciousness.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 2, 2018)

Warrigal, I don't know if you're familiar with the TV series "Mad Men" (about the advertising industry in the 1960s). Elsewhere I posted a couple of videos.

In one episode a partner of the ad agency says something to the effect that he's tired if hearing about civil rights. He asks "Why aren't (_coloreds_) satisfied yet?"  A forward thinking account executive answers "Because Lassie can stay at the Waldorf and they can't."

Look at post #27 in this thread.
https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...had-With-Racism/page2?highlight=Pete+campbell


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2018)

Great line, isn't it?

It brings to mind the late Nat King Cole who was excluded from hotels where he was performing. He always seemed to me to be such a gentle, decent man and it broke my heart to think how he must have felt with each exclusion.


----------



## Elsie (Jan 3, 2018)

How anyone could think that God would create different levels of human beings....humans unequally created to each other is nuts.  Ahhh, racism, and bigotry, the poisonous creation of insecure people who seek ways to see themselves as being superior creations.


----------



## Big Horn (Jan 3, 2018)

Elsie said:


> How anyone could think that God would create different levels of human beings....humans unequally created to each other is nuts.  Ahhh, racism, and bigotry, the poisonous creation of insecure people who seek ways to see themselves as being superior creations.


People are equal under the law in this country and a few others.  However, they're unequal in every way possible outside of that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 8, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> Scream racism all you like, folks.  Whites are worn out with that same sorry excuse for crime, for welfare, and for an angry refusal to practice civilized behavior.  We rarely talk about it or write about it, but what do you think our longing for the past is about?


Well what is the White man's excuse for killing his family, killing his pregnant wife, committing serial murders, killing blacks just for the hell of it?  Is killing people in your family for insurance money civilized behavior? Is dragging a man behind a car until he comes apart because he is Black civilized Behavior? Is killing two white girls because one dated a black guy and the other one found no problem with it civilized behavior? I think not and there are thousands more examples of white people who do not act in a civilized manner! So you need to check your racist rhetoric. Racism is alive and well in America. You are living proof! There are more Blacks who go to work every day, live normal lives in decent neighborhoods than those who live in "ghettos" & commit crimes.  Many of us work harder than you've ever worked and are more successful than you'll ever be.


----------



## dpwspringer (Jan 9, 2018)

The definition of racism has changed a bit over the years. As I said before by somebody's definition, most everybody is a racist. There are those that have played the race card for their own benefit with much success over things that were clearly not racist and that has had the effect of changing the definition and making nearly everybody a racist by somebody's definition. Our society has put much effort into correcting the past practices of racism (and in some cases may have overcompensated?). Wanting to live in a safe environment is not racism and you don't have to be white to be a racist. I'm not sure what the definition of racism is anymore as it seems to change by individual circumstances and is not applied the same way to different races by those doing the judging... often it seems those calling someone else a racist it the real racist IMO. LOL


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2018)

dpwspringer said:


> The definition of racism has changed a bit over the years. As I said before by somebody's definition, most everybody is a racist. There are those that have played the race card for their own benefit with much success over things that were clearly not racist and that has had the effect of changing the definition and making nearly everybody a racist by somebody's definition. Our society has put much effort into correcting the past practices of racism (and in some cases may have overcompensated?). Wanting to live in a safe environment is not racism and you don't have to be white to be a racist. I'm not sure what the definition of racism is anymore as it seems to change by individual circumstances and is not applied the same way to different races by those doing the judging... often it seems those calling someone else a racist it the real racist IMO. *LOL*



"LOL"  ??  

*Racism **is the belief in the superiority of one race over another. * That has never changed. Shrugging and saying everybody is racist (which is not even close to true) is just another way of justifying hateful, discriminatory behavior.

As far as those "safe" neighborhoods that you and another member talk about...........

Dr. William Petit lived in a "safe" neighborhood in Connecticut.  That didn't stop 2 WHITE guys from breaking into his house, beating him, forcing his wife to withdraw $15,000 from his bank account, then raping and murdering his wife and 2 daughters.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheshire,_Connecticut,_home_invasion_murders

btw, regarding that "civilized" behavior referenced in a post upthread:

Ted Bundy
John Wayne Gacy
Richard Speck
Timothy McVeigh
Jeffrey Dahmer
David Berkowitz
Charles Manson
Aileen Wuornos
The 3 men in Jasper, TX who dragged James Byrd to his death

^^ Civilized ....pffft.  "LOL" indeed.


----------



## Elsie (Jan 10, 2018)

Thankyou dpwspringer your well thought on views on racism.


----------

